# Shocks and Brakes



## adave (Feb 9, 2004)

Its time for me to get my shocks and brakes done any good places in calgary that you people recommend and what kind of shocks and brakes do you people recommend in your own experiences. Thanks


----------



## adave (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry forgot to ask about struts also. thanks for the help


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Shocks and struts are used interchangably when talking about our cars. Are you looking to lower your car or do you just want stock replacement?


----------



## adave (Feb 9, 2004)

i mean replacement parts


----------



## adave (Feb 9, 2004)

sorry i'm new at this I have a 96 nissan sentra GA16


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

adave said:


> sorry i'm new at this I have a 96 nissan sentra GA16


If it's OE replacement, a lot of people seem to like the KYB GR-2's. They are valved very similarly to the stock dampers on our B14 Sentras. What do you mean by you need to "get your brakes done"? What needs to be fixed/replaced?


----------



## adave (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm thinkin about doing Brembo Aftermarket Brake Rotors and Drums
1.6L w/ Rear Drum 25475 VD 21107 RD 
http://www.coximport.com/brembo/am-nissan.html


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

adave said:


> I'm thinkin about doing Brembo Aftermarket Brake Rotors and Drums
> 1.6L w/ Rear Drum 25475 VD 21107 RD
> http://www.coximport.com/brembo/am-nissan.html


Bought my GR2s from tirerack. My susp was pretty worn out, I bought all the replacement rubber gaskets and parts that touch shock/strut (mounts, bushings, etc..) from www.courtesyparts.com (nissan OEM parts). Gave steering a bit more solid feel, now need to replace control arm bushings


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

adave said:


> I'm thinkin about doing Brembo Aftermarket Brake Rotors and Drums
> 1.6L w/ Rear Drum 25475 VD 21107 RD
> http://www.coximport.com/brembo/am-nissan.html


Don't bother. It won't do anything.


----------

